# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Congratulations!!

## BRIE

Congratulations to Ben Lightley & Connie Morrison on the birth of baby Hayden. Born on the 04.03.2013 at 02.19am weighing 7lb 6ozFirst grandchild & nephew for both families.we are all delighted!  X x

----------

